# Lotronex or Viberzi



## EnchantedTink (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I've had IBSD for going on five years now. I've never really had luck with medication. Drugs that I've tried with absolutely no success include Welchol, Levsin, Lotronex, Bentyl 
and Donatol.

The one that I've been on the longest is Lomotil which at least brings me down from 10-12 bowel movements a day to 4-8 a day, which to me is manageable. I take it in conjunction with omeprazole which helps control the spasms. I've been on it for years, but recently it seems as though it has become less effective (or my d has just worsened). Car rides are the worst for me and it's come to the point where I almost always have to stop halfway in my 45 minute commute in the morning, often making me late for work.

I've made an appointment with my GI doctor to talk about new medication options. I tried Lotronex in the past, but found it to be too expensive and ineffective. I was on in for 2-3 months of varying dosages (and I took it with Lomotil), but found no difference. As I understand it, there's a generic version now that may make it cheaper, so I'm willing to try it again at different dosages.

My other thought it to try the new drug Viberzi.

I'm looking for testimony on Lotronex (specifically if people tried it and it didn't work at first, but had success after time and different dosages) and Viberzi.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Well Viberzi actually isn't on the market yet, but should be at the beginning of 2016. There are several testimonials about it on this board from when the trials were going on, just look up mudelta or eluxadoline (those were the previous working names). Several people on here claimed it worked wondefully for them.

Have you tried over the counter imodium? Or, if you're in the US, there is another anti-diarrheal called motofen, which is stronger than lomotil. The catch? It can be tough to find at most pharmacies, even with a prescription. Hope this helps.


----------



## EnchantedTink (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I have tried Imodium. It seems to make no difference at all.

I am in the US. so I'll have to ask my doctor about motofen. It's never been recommended to me before, so I've never researched it. Thanks for the idea!


----------

